# Just picked up this Rollfast DP Harris Tank bicycle yesterday any info on the bike???



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 7, 2013)

The guy i bought the bike from told me it might be a 1953 Rollfast. He bought it from the original owner 10 years ago. He did nothing to the bike but ride it a few times and then he put it away. The bikes rides great , springer works and im assuming it has the original tires on it that say Us Royal Chain rubber on them. I tested the horn in the tank and headlight work as well.  I noticed the bike has 2 sets of serial number on it but i cant make out the numbers on the bottom of the crank. But here are the other serial numbers i got form the rear of the bike ..B433867 and the other numbers are under the crank say 55N9. I will post the other numbers when i clean the bike up and can read them better later.!!!... Any information on this bike on the exact name or year of it would be great !!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 7, 2013)

Get those fenders cleaned up and she'll be about as swell as she can be! Nice find!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 7, 2013)

I got the bike almost all tore down before the big cleaning happens. Would you know what year this rollfast is???


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 7, 2013)

Not sure of exact year, but an article in the May/June 1996 Classic Bike newsletter states this style fork and rear rack were introduced in 1954. I'd guess 54-57 would be most likely. 
 Bike is going to clean up well, nice find!

U.S. Royal tires would be original to Rollfasts of this period.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 7, 2013)

It looks like a monark made rollfast. that is kind of weird 

Nick.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 7, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> It looks like a monark made rollfast. that is kind of weird
> 
> Nick.




DP Harris! Though it certainly does resemble a Monark frame from the era.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> It looks like a monark made rollfast. that is kind of weird
> 
> Nick.




Bike was not made by Monark. I'm guessing the confusion comes from the mono post for rear fork past the seat tube. Monark wasn't the only manufacturer to do this. Besides Snyder, Columbia and Murray also did.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 7, 2013)

Its not just the springer that makes me think monark. fenders, chainguard, and tank.

Nick.



cds2323 said:


> Bike was not made by Monark. I'm guessing the confusion comes from the mono post for rear fork past the seat tube. Monark wasn't the only manufacturer to do this. Besides Snyder, Columbia and Murray also did.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't even know what year or exact model my own is. I did find out that this frame might be called "Deluxe" from previous searching on the internet.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Just picked up this Rollfast DP Harris Tank bicycle yesterday any info on the b*

I never mentioned the springer only the frame past the seat post. Here are pictures of the 54 Rollfast (first year for springer, rack and chainring that replaced the R design) and a page from the 57 catalog showing the tank and chainguard.  I don't know if Monark used those fenders as well but tank and guard are Rollfast.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 7, 2013)

awe thanks for the schooling lesson :o



cds2323 said:


> I never mentioned the springer only the frame past the seat post. Here are pictures of the 54 Rollfast (first year for springer, rack and chainring that replaced the R design) and a page from the 57 catalog showing the tank and chainguard.  I don't know if Monark used those fenders as well but tank and guard are Rollfast. View attachment 91450View attachment 91451


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 8, 2013)

cds2323 said:


> Not sure of exact year, but an article in the May/June 1996 Classic Bike newsletter states this style fork and rear rack were introduced in 1954. I'd guess 54-57 would be most likely.
> Bike is going to clean up well, nice find!
> 
> U.S. Royal tires would be original to Rollfasts of this period.




Cool so they call this model Rollfast a deluxe model! Well im almost doen cleaning her up and i do notice several number under the crank im going to have to use a white sharpie marker to make out the numbers but i do think i see the numbers 55... It might be a 55 model. Thank you so much for your information on this bike!!


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Just picked up this Rollfast DP Harris Tank bicycle yesterday any info on the b*

Glad you liked the info. Sorry I didn't mean to step on Nicks toes but I just wanted you to know you don't have a Frankenbike (except for the newer seat).  Post the serial # when you can maybe someone can tell the exact year.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 9, 2013)

cds2323 said:


> Glad you liked the info. Sorry I didn't mean to step on Nicks toes but I just wanted you to know you don't have a Frankenbike (except for the newer seat).  Post the serial # when you can maybe someone can tell the exact year.




Hi I stripped the bike down and there are 2 sets of serial numbers as i posted on the description . Under the crak it said 55N9 and i just posted a pic of the inside of the crank and it also sayd 55h. so im assuming its a 1955 Rollfast Deluxe.


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks Great can't wait to see it all cleaned up.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks frankster all I need now is those bearings to complete it then she's all done!!


----------



## 1969nam (Mar 8, 2016)

Nice looking Rollfast ! Do you have any updated pictures of your bike ?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 8, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Thanks frankster all I need now is those bearings to complete it then she's all done!!




"Need......bearings"; what/which bearings? About the manufacturer: the seat-tube decal says it all.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow never posted a pic after I cleaned it up!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 12, 2016)

It's a 1955 btw, one year the reverse year stamp on the BB works either way! Also a 55 on the crank, interesting...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 19, 2016)

very nice bike


----------

